# Certain "key Words"



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 25, 2015)

Every time some one types in 'certain' words it takes you to a nebulous/random site.  That needs to be fixed immediately.

If you type in words such as hair oil, flat iron and a few others it forms a "Link" and takes you to a site.


----------



## hunnychile (Apr 26, 2015)

This happens to me too. 

Do you know what's doing it @dimopoulos


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 26, 2015)

Yeah, cause I don't want to click on something in someone's post (or my own post) and end up with a Virus or something because of this.  @dimopoulos


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Apr 26, 2015)

I hate this mess!  I hope it's not ad revenue related.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Apr 28, 2015)

Is it only happening to iPhone users?  

I've never seen it (not an iPhone person either).  But I saw a thread where a couple of posters commented on it and they confirmed that both had iPhones.


----------



## SuchaLady (Apr 28, 2015)

Your post just did it @prettyinpurple


----------



## SuchaLady (Apr 28, 2015)

It's very annoying. I clicked a link thinking the poster was trying to show me something but she didn't link anything in her post :/


----------



## OhTall1 (Apr 28, 2015)

It must depend on the browser.  I see the links in Chrome on my iPhone, but not in Firefox on my PC.


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Apr 28, 2015)

prettyinpurple said:


> Is it only happening to iPhone users?
> 
> I've never seen it (not an iPhone person either).  But I saw a thread where a couple of posters commented on it and they confirmed that both had iPhones.





LaChaBla said:


> It must depend on the browser.  I see the links in Chrome on my iPhone, but not in Firefox on my PC.



I have an iPhone and I use Chrome.  Very interesting.....

ETA: I think it's more of a Chrome thing than and iPhone thing.  I've seen these annoying links while on my PC, also.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Apr 28, 2015)

SuchaLady said:


> Your post just did it @prettyinpurple



Right but I don't see it.  Never seen 'em in the other posts when people mentioned them either.

I meant are iPhone users the only ones seeing those links.

ETA: I didn't do anything special to my post either to make it happen.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Apr 28, 2015)

Interesting.

Chrome on the iPhone huh?  Fascinating.

I've never seen them while using Chrome on a PC.


----------



## SlimPickinz (Apr 28, 2015)

Theyre ads unfortunately.


----------



## SuchaLady (Apr 28, 2015)

prettyinpurple said:


> Right but I don't see it.  Never seen 'em in the other posts when people mentioned them either.
> 
> I meant are iPhone users the only ones seeing those links.
> 
> ETA: I didn't do anything special to my post either to make it happen.



It could be that. Im not sure because I see them in Safari and Chrome.


----------



## lilikoi (Apr 28, 2015)

@dimopoulos I'm on my i p a d and I see the keywords "  i p h o n e " and " f l a t  i r o n" as  link to a commercial site ( yes, I was dumb enough to click).

Someone is high jacking this site for their own gain. Hope this stops soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm on a Laptop!  A Basic Toshiba Laptop.

I am on Internet Explorer.  Nothing 'fancy'

Not Chrome or anything else.

If someone talks about a certain product or tool and link will generate.


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Apr 28, 2015)

SlimPickinz said:


> Theyre ads unfortunately.



Just as I've suspected....smh.


----------



## lilikoi (May 1, 2015)

SlimPickinz said:


> Theyre ads unfortunately.


BUMMER!

...also disappointing...


----------



## PatDM'T (May 5, 2015)

prettyinpurple said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Chrome on the iPhone huh?  Fascinating.
> 
> I've never seen them while using Chrome on a PC.



It must be an iPhone issue
I use Chrome on Android and I ain't seeing hotlinks


----------



## 1QTPie (May 8, 2015)

I can't see what you all are talking about, but if it's those hover ads (old school way to advertise on a forum,) you can block them using Ad Block.


----------



## JustSitNBePretty (May 14, 2015)

I was on another forum that did this and yes, this is a way to generate ad revenue for the site. It's annoying. Fortunately I don't see it because I have adBlock. I suggest you all download it.


----------



## YaniraNaturally (May 14, 2015)

^Ad block is one of the best things I did for my browsing experience. Now if only I could get it on my iPhon-e.


----------

